# 2014



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

It's getting close!!! Can't wait!!!! Hoping for an awesome year!!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Glassman are you a flintknapper


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

No. But I'm guessing someone else goes by Glassman? I've been asked that before on here. Lol


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Glassman, get ready, they are on their way! I was in the Hot Springs area yesterday (walleye fishing below the carpenter dam) keeping my eye open for ash trees. I saw a few but not many in the river valley below the dam. Water temps were in the mid 40's so soil temps in the woods are probably about the same. It looks like they well be coming in later this year. My earliest find was two years ago when we had an early spring and a few popped up by Mar. 9. Usually I start finding them during the last two weeks in Mar. Last year my first find was Mar 25th. I'll be in Bonaire diving at that time this year.
Hope you do good this year!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Jerry good to hear from you. I'm hoping for a good year.I can't wait. The warm temps last week had me itching now the nasty weather is back. Glad for the moisture though.a few more weeks and we'll be in the woods!!! Would like to hook up with you this year if possibly. Good luck!


----------



## mitde58474 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lucky you's. Sub-Artic in Michigan. Last few years up here have been fantastic. Each year different conditions at different times. I'm guessing season will be 3-4 weeks behind due to frigid winter here, southern US similar. How is the Ash tree population doing elsewhere. Michigan is being decimated. Long term.......shroomin will be affected.


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

These warmer days should be moving us closer to morel harvest time fast! Taxes, snow and too many other distractions have kept me off the water and out of the woods way too much! However, I sure do hope we have a slow warm-up and not a sudden change to high temps. Glassman, it would be nice to meet. You might beat me to finding the first one in Ark this year if they pop up while I'm off diving. I won't be back until the end of the month and they usually start popping up during the last week of Mar in areas that I search. Maybe they'll wait this year.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't know the way temps keep going up

n down. I'm itching to go.


----------



## bigforkpete (Mar 25, 2014)

Still at least a week away in the mtn`s. Everything is still pretty dead in the ouchitas


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

My brother lives in Maumelle and he is going to look for Morels in that area does anybody know if there are any around Conway?


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Scuba diving in Bonaire but wondering if they are popping up in SE Ark. Haven't seen any reports yet. Maybe they will wait until I get back to looking on Sun. I would be greatly surprised if my spots aren't producing by then, just hope I can get to them. Duke, yes, you should be able to find them in the Conway area. Good luck!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Haven't been out yet but going this weekend to my hot spots. Hoping to do some good. I see Texas and Oklahoma are starting. Maybe we can hook up this year Jerry. Give me a holler if you want. Good luck y'all!


----------



## df4f2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be another late year again. Wasn't until April 10th for me last year.
Clay-NWA


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Someone reported one small morel in Mountain Home. The photo is posted on another site Morel Mushroom Hunting for the 26th of March. I didn't see a confirmed date but you can check it out if you want. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Me and the wife are playing hookie tomorrow from work. Going looking all weekend. Hope to report something tomorrow. From the looks of the Oklahoma board looks like I'll be headed over there next weekend. Good luck y'all!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Found three baby's!!! Got out of there so we didn't step on any. Go back in a few days.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't get the pics to load.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Glassman, what are you trying to load from. If it's Photobucket, use the HTML code.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't have photo bucket. Guess I could set one up. But last year I could just put it in from my phone. Couldn't do it today. I tired to put the URL from my FB.


----------



## morelmaniac96 (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone know how far into the soil you want to test to get a correct reading? The site I use is @ 4".


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

OK got the pics in the photos on this page.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Great going Glassman! Is this in the Ouachita?


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Good job Glassman, You guys are south of me. I am in the Ozarks in Missouri and when they start in or you all we know it won't long up here. I went out yesterday in the bottoms and found fresh jelly roll fungi. Makes me happy even if it ain't morels because it's fungi lol.. It's shaping up to stat here in about 1 to 2 weeks I think. Good luck...


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Jerry yes just north west of mt ida. They just burnt it off about a mouth or so ago . hopping it will be covered up. it's the same spot I've been hitting for about four years now. Fixing to go back and see how it's done the last couple of days. Maybe I can bring some home today. Good luck y'all


----------



## faith (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice to see them starting to pop! I'm in Madison County and headed out today to check my usual spots. Here's to a good year for us all!


----------



## cowansmith (Mar 30, 2014)

I am hoping to buy some morels, can't get out and hunt anymore... if anyone has extra ( I know not much in extra) would be very interested in a purchase of a few, just to remember the taste of childhood, thanks


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Cowan,
I am sorry you can't get out for the hunt. What is your general location? I am in Wayne Co in Missouri. Sometimes I teach Insulin class's in Poplar Bluff. It is south of me just north of the Arkansas border. I am getting ready to go to church with my family. I will check back on here tonight. I could probably hook you up with a little mess if it's not too far or ship them priority. You don't have to pay me. Maybe you could just pay the shipping or something.
It will probably be a few weeks before the good blondes get going really good here.


----------



## cowansmith (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks so much I am in Mena Ar, southwest ar, I have no problem paying for a few, I remember hunting them as a child with my mother in OK, It is a trailer park now,,, my number is 1-479-437-4800, thanks if you find some, great hunting this spring, Mary


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Glassman, I've seen quite a few likely spots along the Ouachita R when I'm walleye fishing during their spawning run and often wondered if they would produce but never got back that way later during the morel season. Maybe I'll have to do a combined fishing/morel hunt since the stripers are probably up there now. I'll let you know if I do and maybe we could do it together. I checked the spot where I usually find one morel each season but didn't find it this morning. Just got back from my dive trip at midnight but had to get out there this morning. Also checked a few new spots near the airport but with no luck. However, just about all my indicators are out, buffalo knats, dandilions, red bud starting, oak leaves big as a squirrels ear, ..... I'll be out in force tomorrow! Good luck hunting!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well just got home. A little disappointed. They only grew about a half an inch. Did find a couple more. If anyone remembers the BIG black I found last year with the double stem? There is another one growing in the same spot! It was about 2 1/2 inches but left it too. Seeing how big it will get by next weekend. We are looking at perfect weather all week.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Jerry guess we were posting at the same time. Lol. that sounds good to me. Think I'm heading to Oklahoma next Saturday. they are starting to pick over there. I'll go back to these Sunday, good luck y'all!!


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

OK Cowan/Mary,
You are way south of me. A lot of people will be in shrooms down there way before me, but when they start popping good here I will get with you and see if you hooked up yet. Got your number. Take good care. Kindest regards...


----------



## cowansmith (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks so much Garden , will talk to you later then.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Sure hoping all my little ones we left to grow don't get ruined tomorrow with hail


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Found two morels in Arkansas Co this afternoon. There were a few ash trees nearby. This is the latest that I've found them in quite a few years. I had checked the area last Sun and then Mon also checked some sites along Crowley's Ridge that usually produce but was not successfull. Also found an area with a lot of ash trees that I've checked before but have never found them there. Most of the ash in this area are in soil that is too saturated but this stand is well drained and I'm hoping one day I find a motherload there. Glad my season is finally starting.


----------



## thebrandon (Mar 7, 2013)

//i328.photobucket.com/albums/l335/brandono1984/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsb58b471a.jpg[/IMG]//i328.photobucket.com/albums/l335/brandono1984/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb58b471a.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## thebrandon (Mar 7, 2013)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## thebrandon (Mar 7, 2013)

My pic above is northwest Benton county(Decatur ) - it's still very early I'm afraid hope we get another shot of rain then some warmer nights- this is my latest first find that I can remember


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I get pics on later but had an AWESOME day!!!!!! Only brought home forty BUT found a honey hole like I've never seen before!!!! We left HUNDREDS!!! that we could see. They were just poking out of the leaves. There's no telling many are there.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats Glassman. Can't wait to see the pics. Would love to see a video of a motherlode find. It gives a sense of being there but not nearly as good. ;-) I have found one in my years of hunting (not many) and they were all past their prime and bigger than the size of a 20 oz soda bottle. Have pics. I'll have to dig 'em up. A dead and dying elm--it was amazing.

Did ya'all see Darryl's video. Can't member what state. I'll look it up and get back to ya. Simply amazing!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Some pics in the photos on this site


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

look close there are little ones


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice going Glassman!! Were those in Arkansas? You had mentioned that you were going to Oklahoma this weekend. What sort of area were you finding them in? I was on Crowleys Ridge on Sat but only found 12 and some oyster mushrooms. Was disappointed but it still looked early there. I'm finding that those that pop up near dying elm seem to do it earlier than those coming up near live ash.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Jerry yes it was in Arkansas. Didn't go to Oklahoma. Went to my spot in yell county and found them nice yellows. Then we went on in to the river bottoms and WOW. that's all I can say. I've never seen that many. The little ones in the pic I got out of there but there are literally hundreds of little bittie ones just coming up. I've never seen them so small. I can't even guess what it's going to look like in a week or two.


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Glassman, it's very difficult for me to judge what's going on in different parts of Arkansas because of how few people post on the boards. Your info gives me a clue if morels might be up in the few sites I have in your direction. From what I've heard now the morels are about in the same state of development in SE Ark, near Ft. Smith, near Bull Shoals and in your spot. A little more warm weather and we should see an explosion of shrooms. Over the years it's been a lot of guess work but I've found a lot of sites by putting on a lot of miles and doing a lot of camping. My wife has gotten reluctant to travel because of aches and pains that come with getting older (probably the real reason is because when I'm searching the woods for trees my driving scares the heck out of her). As a result I've gotten hesitant to drive over a hundred miles with the hope the morels will be up when I get there. Being retired has cut my gas fund too. I'll quite my whining now. Sounds like you found a real honey hole! I'm happy for you but jealous as all get out too!


----------



## albert (Jan 11, 2013)

Update: I have been out all weekend scouting for turkeys in southern Sharp northern Independence Co. Eyes open for morels the whole time. Nothing yet. These are areas that have produced mushrooms consistently for the last several years. Mostly hill ground and small creek drainages. Last year in one spot I found a bunch of Blacks, still nothing there yet. I have been checking ground temperatures as I go with a temperature probe in my spots. Highest temperatures are 50 degrees on southern exposures and 48-49 on northern exposures. Red Buds and Service Berry bloomed in the last week. May apple started up in low ground. A lot of moisture just need some warm nights. We had a big frost yesterday morning, a little warmer this morning and no frost. Maybe I will have some luck later this week. Forecast is showing lows in the 50's later this week. The good news is the turkeys are really gobbling and numbers seem to be up a little from the last few years. I will be headed up to Sylamore Ranger District in a few weeks to turkey hunt. Looks like the morel season is setting up good for up there. It is nice to be able to pass time morel hunting when the turkey hunting gets slow. Plus I really love to eat them!!!


----------



## morelluvr (Apr 9, 2014)

grew up finding them easy in Indiana..just discovering there are morels down here in AR…..I’m around Central AR so if anybody has any timetables I’d appreciate it. And if they want to share their hot spots (like that would happen, right?!) :wink:


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Get out in the woods now! They are up!


----------



## morelluvr (Apr 9, 2014)

was in Madison co and the may apples where barely up there so I think it's too early up there....I'm gonna start looking around here but I think there's too many pine...how do they do in scrub oak/hickory areas? I guess ol' Dad was right - I wasn't paying attention back then!!!


----------



## albert (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally found 8 small greys this evening. Northern Independence county. All on top of the ridges and all under Ash trees. Nothing down lower yet. Probably a couple more days for the lower elevations and northern slopes. It is fixin to get really good y'all!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Surprisingly I found my first ones this year before the Mayapples were up. I couldn't believe it. mind you they weren't big enough to pick.


----------



## morelluvr (Apr 9, 2014)

Good news: thanks to an old timer in the area I found a grove of sycamores in a pretty wet area.....thinking this should be a honey hole
Bad news: Somebody saw me walking along the road and also loves morels (transplanted to AR). I had to assure him I found absolutely nothing!!!

Indeed I found absolutely nothing and may apples are barely up here in the area I'm in...foothills of ouchita's west of LR


----------



## sunam7505 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just found 9 in a patch. Small but some we're already starting to dry up so we went ahead and harvested. It's a sunny spot so it dries out quickly. Season is on!


----------



## morelluvr (Apr 9, 2014)

went back out this afternoon in a patch of ash trees and found two small ones...the asparagus is not up around me so I hear that's a sign as well that it's still early...is that right?


----------



## albert (Jan 11, 2013)

Went out this evening and found 20 little greys and 5 blacks. I found 5 more that were dried completely up. Picked them all before they dried up or the squirrels gobble them up. Really windy and crunchy in the woods. We are starting to really need some rain to keep this going.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

OK this pic is from yesterday found 28. Went to mother load we found last week today. I can't believe I'm going to say this but five of us picked for six hours and got tiered of picking and left. I'll have pics after we get home. I've never seen many as we picked today!!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

OK here's what we got today. I can't hardly believe we found em like this in Arkansas. There was just as many that either wasn't big enough or were to far gone. There's no telling many we passed up and didn't even get to. We were still picking when we decided to leave. Mind you some of what came home shouldn't have but had inexperienced people with me. Has 30# and threw about 3# out before we split em up. And I may have to pick through mine again.


----------



## albert (Jan 11, 2013)

Glassman, that is incredible!!!! If you don't mind, can you at least tell us what county you found these in? Found 12 more today northern Independence Co. Up to about 50 total over the last few days. Supposed to rain tomorrow and I think it is going to really good here as well. But, probably not that good!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

All the big fresh ones have been in Montgomery but the big haul was in yell. Off the subject for a second. To the admin wish you make it easier to post pics!!


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome Glassman! Holy Smolly! You should make one of those Motherload videos for Youtube. Hopefully they are gonna start popping north in the Missouri Ozarks soon. We sure would like to see some like that. Good job and God bless and I agree about posting photos. I wish it was easier....


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks y'all!! Yea I wish they make it as easy as morelhunter.com has to post a pic :wink:


----------



## albert (Jan 11, 2013)

I found 32 this morning. Still mostly on ridge tops. Still really slow on the north slopes (That is where I usually find the bulk of my morels). Finally found 3 yellows four inches high or so. Got into a really good patch of black morels. Boy those boogers are hard to see. Walked up on a ridge top in the saddle and saw 4 or five ash trees and a lot of rotting downed cedar tops from the 09 ice storm and looked down and saw a grey about 2 inches high and started looking around for more and I saw a black sticking up out of the leaves . I got on one knee and started looking around for more and ended with 21 blacks about four inches tall. The balance of the 32 were greys about 2 inches. I Sautéed some black morels with garlic and sweet onion with my ribeye steak for supper. Man you talk about good!


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome find Glassman! Curious, were you finding these in river bottoms or in the hills?

Best of luck the rest of the season!


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Great harvest Glassman! I was in the Arkansas river bottoms on Fri. 4/11/14 and met with the head of the Arkansas Mycological Society. He had been harvesting a lot of morels during the previous two weeks in various places. Together we (I should say he spotted them) harvested well over a hundred morels, mainly by cottonwod trees. As usual I learned more about mushrooms from him! More than half of what we saw were well past prime condition and were left behind. Some were huge, as big as I've ever seen. After splitting the proceeds and finding some after he left I had 52 big shrooms. Then I went to Crowley's Ridge alone yesterday (Sun) and found 156, some over-ripe, but most huge and in great shape, probably about 6 lbs, the best I've ever done there. Although I'm not doing as much hunting as I usually do this year is turning out great so far. I hope the projected freeze doesn't ruin it!


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

I totally agree with Glassman about being able to post photos to this site!!


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a brother in Maumelle who would like to buy some Morels does anybody have any for sell? Please contact me at 309-883-3057 or [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## albert (Jan 11, 2013)

http://s93.photobucket.com/user/paul_albert1/media/102_0225_zps69f7d15f.jpg.html
Went out this evening for an hour and found these. A mixed bag of grays, yellows, blacks and half free morels. Still on top of the ridge. Still nothing happening much on North Slopes.


----------



## jarodmorrison (Apr 10, 2014)

It's been either dry or cold up here in NWA. Sunday is supposed to be our first warm rain. I'm hoping things pan out for next week!


----------



## zefferoni (Apr 19, 2014)

My fiancee and I went out today and found these north of Van Buren. It's our first time hunting so we want to make sure we got the right ones! The group on the right we're assuming are past their prime, do you guys agree?


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

OK we went back to the same spot and 4 of us picked another 6 hours today. The black bag is what I brought home it was 14# still didn't get all of them. I think I found the "honey hole"


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Good job Zeff. WTG. The ones on the right look really nice. Are you guys in Van Buren AR or Van Buren MO?


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry, I meant the left. Or your right.. whatever LOL Glassman scores again.. wtg ...


----------



## zefferoni (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks, Garden! We're north of Van Buren, Arkansas.


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

@Longbeard, you sure are right about black morels being hard to see! I don't find many of them (maybe for that reason) but I also think they are not common in the river bottoms or in SE Ark. (I've never seen a black morel in those areas). @ Glassman, just remember your last couple of years and how one find can change everything!!! It is wonderful that you've found a motherload!!


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Drove up to the Clinton, AR area and found 90 yesterday Most were greys, that recently popped up and a few were yellows. All were around ash trees. The number indicated that a lot of morels should be showing up in that area!. Interestingly these were just coming up while those in SE Ark and in the Arkansas River bottoms are now just about over. The season is late this year but it is one of the best years that I have seen in Arkansas for a long time!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Jerry Good job! I don't know how long the season is going to go. We found them in every state of growth and decay. The area I'm finding them in is pretty wet (low land). In hoping that with the temps staying in the 70's n 50's that they will keep going. I will be going back next weekend!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey zef if you want to give me your number I can give you some spots up there. Don't look like I need to go that far more.


----------



## toby2014 (Apr 21, 2014)

i keep reading that its almost over while others say its just getting started. witch is it? i just started hunting this yr and in the last 1 1/2 week im just now finding them and have only found about 15. i live in bentonville


----------



## squirm76 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey Glassman I am new to morel hunting. Last year was my first time to go. Found my first one this year. I found 5 or 6, just enough for a small taste and leave wanting to find more. I also live in Van Buren. If Zef does not take you up on your offer I will or at least point me in a good direction for me and my kiddos to start hiking. Also any good pointers on what to look for. My number is 4795613367. Thank you in advance for any help getting me and my kiddos finding some morels.


----------



## minky (Apr 22, 2014)

After 17 years away from the Midwest, I am back in God's own country! However, I never lived in AR before. My tactics for finding the little rascals in Iowa may not work here. I live near Bull Shoals. The lilacs are blooming, it's been raining, it should be time. 

Should I look near the river? The Dam area?


----------



## toby2014 (Apr 21, 2014)

Well I found 3 today, we had rain today and warn, be in mid to high 70s this week.
I'm guessing I should see some come Thursday-Friday


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

If anyone wants to go look at Gentry I will give up a spot. I hate to know they are going to waist. But I don't need to travel that far anymore. If you don't want to put into on here. You can PM me on morel hunters. Com


----------



## df4f2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Glassman. This is Clay Bradshaw from Gentry. Hook a brother up and I will seek.
thanks


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey clay I was hoping you would answer. Seeing that it was because of you I found the spot. I need a way to talk to you


----------



## df4f2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Call 479-233-9667 or I can call you


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Minky, morels should definitely be out in the Bull Shoals area. Look where ever you can find ash trees. They, along with pecans, are often some of the last trees to put on leaves. You need to learn to recognize their bark and branch pattern however to make a more positive identification. One thing to do is to get into the National Forests or into the Corp of Engineers land along the lakes where you can hunt without trespassing. Good luck hunting!


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Clay, how are things looking up your way? From my experience and seeing what Glassman did this season is turning out pretty good! I hope to get in a few more hunts in before it's over.


----------



## df4f2 (Mar 28, 2013)

My job now requires me to do more traveling, thus shortening my opportunities to hunt. I went out a little while yesterday and found 42 total. It was weird, some were fresh and some were very dry in the same spots.
My total this year is only 168, but I did find several in my back yard last Friday where I have been dumping soack water for a few years now. My Granny told me this happened to her years ago. I think the secret is not to add salt in the water.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Jerry it's been the best year my life!! (For morels) I'm going back this weekend. Hopefully I can get at least one more pick out of it.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Her Clay was that in my spot?


----------



## df4f2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Saw a few stools. Already picked I am sorry to say. Went down the road to one of my places and found a few.
Thanks brother


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

This has been one of my better years in Arkansas, so far I've kept 312 and hope to add to that this weekend. I saw a lot of morels that had just come up around Clinton last Fri and hope to get on my neice's land and check some valleys this week end. Someday I'll get lucky and find a spot like Glassman did!


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

Would any of you guys be willing to sell about 10 pounds of Morels. I could have my brother or brother in law pay you for them. My B.I.L. is originally from Shirley anyway probably would like to visit his family. [email protected] or 309-883-3057, thanks!


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Duke, I don't have enough to sell, wish I did. If he gets to Shirley this week there should still be some in the woods, I hope so because I might be in that area.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Duke I'll have to see what I get Saturday. I've already froze and dehydrated everything I got.


----------



## minky (Apr 22, 2014)

A broken pinky toe has put an end to the hunt for me. Ok, I hate to do this but my tastebuds are demanding I do so:
Please call me on my cell: 310 804-1762 if you would like to sell me a bag of the morels. The last time I tasted them was back in 2009 and that was marred by the person who cooked them rolling them in crackers. 

Again, am serious, will pay. Thank you.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well looks like my season is over, but WOW what a year!!!! Went back today just me and my son doing about 2# but they are done. I'll post a pic after while. Good luck y'all!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

4/26/14


----------



## minky (Apr 22, 2014)

Who would like to sell a small bag of them to me? Please do not hesitate to call! 310 804 1762.
Thanks!


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

I found 8 big yellows beneath ash trees today north of Boxley. They were about a day past prime, but in great condition and really wet when I picked them. My normal spots along the Buffalo didn't produce (or haven't produced yet). They were ripping exactly 1 year ago this weekend, and this season was a little late, so maybe they're just not up yet in the chilly mountains.


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

A bit late but last Sun. I hunted around Clinton, AR in the rain (got caught in a lightening storm at one site) at some places I had found immature greys the week before. Was able to still find 77, most in good shape. Was supposed to meet my brother-in-law at one spot but he decided to "save me from getting a heart attack" and went up two days early and picked about 70 of them. I guess that's what I get for showing him the place and what to look for. Won't happen again. I was lucky to take a route home to Stuttgart that didn't meet the big tornado that hit that day. That ended my morel season and it was the best I've had in Arkansas as far as I can remember. Ended up with just under 400 and learned a few new things about finding them too! Maybe next year I'll find a spot like Glassman. He showed us what potential we have in this state.


----------

